# Le nouveau iMac (1er version) de ma fille



## onlyforme (10 Mai 2009)

Je refile à ma fille mon viel iMac (qui a son age) avec c'est 64 Mo et son DD de 7 Go (oui cela fait peur). Je voudrais qu'elle puisse faire de l'internet, du mail, du MSN (je sais mais à son age il n'y a que MSN), et un peu de traitement de texte ou de présentation pour ses exposés. 
Je suis en 9.2.2., mais j'ai quelques difficultés.
- J'ai donc Appleworks 6 (je ne me souvenais pas que c'était deja aussi bien) pour le texte.
- Le mail, Outlook express, c'est parfait... 
- Pour internet mon soucie c'est que presque aucun site ne suit, j'ai mis un vieux netscape 7.1 (je ne trouve pas de version française, pas généial pour la petite) mieux mais pas encore génial. Vous me conseillez quoi ?
- Pour MSN, j'ai trouvé MSN Messenger 2.5.0 en français, mais là je suis bloqué, il me demande de confirmer l'adresse sur un mail que je ne reçois pas.... Personne à une idée ?
- Le réseau, je ne detecte aucun des autres ordinateurs (1 mac book unibody, un eeepc sous ubuntu, 1 PC sous windows XP).
Merci d'avance de votre aide.
Onlyforme


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Mai 2009)

c'est vrai que pour internet, c'est embétant avec OS 9. moi, j'utilisais netscape. il m'a pas beaucoup servi, j'ai juste été sur le site d'apple et j'ai vu que mon imac était compatible OS X. :rateau:

j'ai regardé sur les CD de sauvgarde de mon imac G3 et j'avais netscape 7.1 mais je sais pas si c'était le version d'OS X ou d'OS 9.

la meilleure solution serait d'installer OS X 10.2 ou 10.3 au si c'est un 400MHZ ou plus, installer un disque dur plus grand et ajouter de la ram et installer tiger (10.4)


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> Je refile à ma fille mon viel iMac (qui a son age) avec c'est 64 Mo et son DD de 7 Go (oui cela fait peur). Je voudrais qu'elle puisse faire de l'internet, du mail, du MSN (je sais mais à son age il n'y a que MSN), et un peu de traitement de texte ou de présentation pour ses exposés.
> Je suis en 9.2.2., mais j'ai quelques difficultés.
> - J'ai donc Appleworks 6 (je ne me souvenais pas que c'était deja aussi bien) pour le texte.



Oui, hein ! :love:



onlyforme a dit:


> - Le mail, Outlook express, c'est parfait...



Parfait ? Perrso, ça n'est pas le mot que j'aurais employé  Mais bon, on reçoit le courrier !



onlyforme a dit:


> - Pour internet mon soucie c'est que presque aucun site ne suit, j'ai mis un vieux netscape 7.1 (je ne trouve pas de version française, pas généial pour la petite) mieux mais pas encore génial. Vous me conseillez quoi ?



Qu'elle se passe d'internet, parce qu'avec un système vieux de 8/9 ans, pour lequel tout développement à cessé depuis 7 ans au moins, c'est "aucune chance", vu l'évolution des sites internet susceptibles d'intéresser une gamine. Je dirais, qu'en gros le ticket d'entrée aujourd'hui, c'est Mac OS 10.3 !



onlyforme a dit:


> - Pour MSN, j'ai trouvé MSN Messenger 2.5.0 en français, mais là je suis bloqué, il me demande de confirmer l'adresse sur un mail que je ne reçois pas.... Personne à une idée ?



Faut paramétrer le compte sur une machine (pas obligatoirement celle qui va utiliser MSN).



onlyforme a dit:


> - Le réseau, je ne detecte aucun des autres ordinateurs (1 mac book unibody, un eeepc sous ubuntu, 1 PC sous windows XP).
> Merci d'avance de votre aide.
> Onlyforme



Les deux autres, c'est normal, pas de protocole compatibles avec AppleTalk. Pour le Mac, il faut valider les accès réseau via TCP-IP, et saisir l'adresse du Mac auquel tu veux accéder, car les Mac sous OS X n'apparaissent pas dans le sélecteur sous OS 9.

A noter que les liaisons réseau entre Mac sous OS 9 et OS X sont souvent capricieuses (chez moi, j'avais des déconnexions intempestives lors du transfert de fichiers dès qu'on dépassait quelques Mo)

A noter que si le réseau est Airport/Wifi, je te recommande de partager la liaison internet de l'autre Mac via ethernet, car sous tout Mac OS antérieur à 10.3.4, la protection du réseau par clé WPA est impossible, et comme les imbéciles qui prétendent nous gouverner veulent faire passer HADOPI en force, va y avoir intérêt à blinder les réseaux WiFi si on veut pas se faire couper internet à cause du piratage des voisins


----------



## onlyforme (10 Mai 2009)

> Citation:
> Envoyé par *onlyforme*
> 
> 
> ...


 enfin j'ai pas trouvé mieux, même si c'est du Micro$oft...

Bon plus sérieusement, je suis prêt à upgrader cette machine, mais c'est PowerPC 350MHz. code modéle 406 avec c'est pauvre 64Mo et son DD de 7Go. Mais petit blème, comment identifier exactement le modèle et être sur de sa capacité à l'upgrade, je voudrais donc connaitre la procédure, j'ai vu une mise à jour de frimeware (mais pas trouver). Je dois faire quoi en upgrade matériel, j'ai plein de vieux disque iEEE, mais en ram c'est plus dur. Et surtout dernier point, je n'ai pas trouvé de distrib de MAC os X 10.3, Apple ne l'a commercialise plus, va faloir que je trouve un distributeur. Vous me conseillez quelle version ?

En tous les cas merci à vous deux.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> - Pour internet mon soucie c'est que presque aucun site ne suit, j'ai mis un vieux netscape 7.1 (je ne trouve pas de version française, pas généial pour la petite) mieux mais pas encore génial. Vous me conseillez quoi ?


très bon souvenir d'un navigateur très  au dessus des autres

icab pour OS9
( de mémoire c'est allemand*)
Très bien
( gratuit à l'époque , des versions OSX sont payantes)

* edit : allemand mais multilangues


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> très bon souvenir d'un navigateur très  au dessus des autres
> 
> icab pour OS9
> ( de mémoire c'est allemand*)
> ...



Et aussi, pour les versions "OS 9", que des beta qui expiraient les unes après les autres, je ne suis pas certain qu'on puisse trouver une version qui tourne encore pour cet OS !

Sinon, sur le Palourde de ma fille (300 Mhz seulement), je fais tourner OS X 10.3 avec 288 Mo de Ram et un disque de 10 Go, et ce sans problème, donc sur un iMac 350 pas de problème, faut juste lui ajouter une barrette de Ram de 256 Mo (soit 320 en tout, avec celle de 64 déjà présente), sur le disque de 7 Go, vu l'utilisation que tu as définis plus haut, ça doit passer, même si c'est pas extra, faudra juste surveiller qu'il reste environ 800 Mo/1 Go de libre.

Tiger nécessitant un Mac ayant le Firewire natif, faut pas y penser.

Pour la mise à jour Firmware (pour le *fri*mware, je ne sais pas si c'est bien indispensable ), si elle est nécessaire (à vérifier dans "Infos système Apple", si la Rom de démarrage n'est pas en version 4.1.9 kekchose), c'est par là !


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et aussi, pour les versions "OS 9", que des beta qui expiraient les unes après les autres, je ne suis pas certain qu'on puisse trouver une version qui tourne encore pour cet OS !l


bien sûr que si 
facile 
tout est ..chez eux

Attention prendre versions OS9 , pas versions pour classic ( l'os 9 dans osx)

http://www.icab.de/dl.php


----------



## onlyforme (10 Mai 2009)

Merci pour icab, je ne connaissais pas, mais il plante régulièrement. J'ai pris pourtant la version 2.9.9. Je vais passer sous mac os x tiger ? les références de la mémoire c'est quoi, et je mets combien ?


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> les références de la mémoire c'est quoi, et je mets combien ?


en $ , en  pesos ou en bisous?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> Merci pour icab, je ne connaissais pas, mais il plante régulièrement. J'ai pris pourtant la version 2.9.9. Je vais passer sous mac os x tiger ? les références de la mémoire c'est quoi, et je mets combien ?



Non, Tiger, tu peux pas, ce modèle d'iMac n'a pas le Firewire, tu es limité à Panther, ça n'est qu'à partir des modèles à 400 Mhz que tu peux mettre Tiger (du moins, sans bricolage) !

La Ram, c'est de la SDRam PC100 "no parity", mais ce modèle supporte la SDRam PC133 (toujours "no Parity").

Cette barrette de 256 Mo ou celle ci, de 512 Mo (entre autres) conviennent parfaitement !


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

@ Pascal 77 : On peut installer Tiger facilement, il n'y a pas besoin de grand "bricolage" il faut simplement retirée le DD, le brancher dans un Mac compatible, faire l'installation et le remettre dans l'iMac. 
*Sinon pour Tiger il peut essayer avec Xpostfacto.*

Mais c'est bête, pour avoir essayer Tiger fonctionne mieux que Panther sur mon iMac G3 400 Mhz avec 256 de ram ! En plus le Safari de Panther n'est plus actualiser, ce qui pose des problème avec certains site (youtube, ebay, jeux flash ...) donc tu seras obliger d'installer Firefox qui est plus difficile à traîner avec une petite config.


----------



## onlyforme (10 Mai 2009)

Quand je démarre le os X tiger de mon macbook il me dit quand je clique sur l'installation 'OS X tiger ne peut être installer sur cet ordinateur', j'ai aussi essayé en introduisant le cd tiger dans le imac et la si je fais alt j'ai 2 icones 'recycler' ou 'fleche vers la droite' et rien ne se passe si je clique dessus.
Que faire ?
D'autre par je formate le disque en quoi ?


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

Il te fait un CD Universel car le CD de ton Macbook est pour processeur INTEL et celui de l'iMac c'est un PowerPC G3.

En plus pour Tiger c'est plus compliqué que d'installer Panther (install en mode Target)

Le disque faut le formaté en HFS+ journalisé, mais tant que tun n'a pas de CD, touche à rien


----------



## onlyforme (10 Mai 2009)

Je vais partir d'un disque vierge, j'ai donc un 80 go qui traine, largement suffisant... J'ai une version (pas celle de mon macbook intel qui lui est à l'origine en 10.5) de la 10.3.5, je peux aussi avoir une 10.2. Mon souci c'est comment installer sur le imac, car il n'y a pas de prise firewire sur le imac, donc pas de mode target...
J'ai donc mis mon disque cible sur un lecteur USB, relié à mon imac, mais quand je lance la mise à jour, il demande à redémarrer et reparte sur mac os 9.2 (même en appuyant sur le bouton 'reset'). SI quand je démarre j'appuie sur alt, j'ai bien mac os x install disc 1 et Mac os 9, je choisi mac os x et cela tourne 5 secondes et de nouveau le même écran.

Merci d'avance


----------



## LC475 (10 Mai 2009)

J'avais installé MacOS 10.4 sur un iMac G3/350 doté de 512 Mo de ram, mais j'avais changé le lecteur cd par un lecteur dvd, ce qui m'avait permis d'installer l'OS sans difficulté.

PS : On peut télécharger les anciennes versions d'iCab ici


----------



## onlyforme (10 Mai 2009)

Je commence à m'arracher les cheveux, je ne vois vraiment pas comment faire cette p..... de mise à jour. Et ma petite fulmine a coté de moi pour avoir son mac....


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

Mise à jour de firmware, tu la télécharge sur le site d'Apple tu lance OS 9 et tu clique sur mise à jour, tu redémarre et reste appuyé sur le bouton d'interruption avec une pointe de stylo jusqu'a entendre un gros "bip". Puis tu lâche et la la mise à jour va se faire.

Voila


----------



## onlyforme (10 Mai 2009)

c'est ce que j'ai fait, j'ai le gros bip, ensuite la musique de boot puis icône clignotante avec un point d'interrogation avec quelques accès sur le CD et finalement c'est le OS 9.2.2 qui démarre.


----------



## Invité (10 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> Je vais partir d'un disque vierge, j'ai donc un 80 go qui traine, largement suffisant... J'ai une version (pas celle de mon macbook intel qui lui est à l'origine en 10.5) de la 10.3.5, je peux aussi avoir une 10.2. Mon souci c'est comment installer sur le imac, car il n'y a pas de prise firewire sur le imac, donc pas de mode target...
> J'ai donc mis mon disque cible sur un lecteur USB, relié à mon imac, mais quand je lance la mise à jour, il demande à redémarrer et reparte sur mac os 9.2 (même en appuyant sur le bouton 'reset'). SI quand je démarre j'appuie sur alt, j'ai bien mac os x install disc 1 et Mac os 9, je choisi mac os x et cela tourne 5 secondes et de nouveau le même écran.
> 
> Merci d'avance



Il faut impérativement faire la MaJ du Firmware pour ce Mac avant de le passer en OsX.
Mais avec 64Mo, tu ne peux pas, il refusera de booter en X, même sur le Cd ! 

Tu peux lui coller 1Go à ce Mac et ça tourne plutôt bien (sauf le Flash).
Une bonne adresse pour la Ram.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> Et ma petite fulmine a coté de moi pour avoir son mac....


1-un bon coup sur la tête ( avec une batte de baseball , ca calme)


2- lui créer une session sur l'unibody
( ( je sens_ le Ah non , jamais ,c'est mon mien à moi que j'ai, pas touche_)
--
mode serieux 

un point mentionné nulle part

T'as fait un Apple hardware Test?


-il y a peut etre un souci de detection du disque
( les cafouillages de ? )


----------



## onlyforme (10 Mai 2009)

J'ai fais la mise à jour du frimeware je suis en 4.19f1, avec un MAC OS ROM 8.7.
Donc pas d'inquiétude si cela ne boot pas ? 
Je fais l'upgrade de la mémoire, en ajoutant une barrette de 512Mo.


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

Bah avec 512 il ne devrait avoir aucun problème pour booter sur OS X. T'a fait un reset PRAM et PMU, et passe un coup de AHT. Sinon le lecteur de CD est OK ?

Pour la mise à jour du firmwire, il faut être en OS 9.2? Normalement après le bip, tu relâche le bouton et tu doit voir une barre de progression puis le mac qui redémarre.


----------



## onlyforme (10 Mai 2009)

> 1-un bon coup sur la tête ( avec une batte de baseball , ca calme)
> 
> 
> 2- lui créer une session sur l'unibody
> ...


La batte de baseball, j'ai sous traité auprès de son frère...

Et c'est vrai on ne touche pas à mon précieux.



> 'as fait un Apple hardware Test?
> -il y a peut etre un souci de detection du disque


J'ai fait le test 'SOS Disque' il n'y a que cela sous mac os 9 et RAS de plus j'ai fais les upgrade de la 9.0 à la 9.2.2 sans problème.


----------



## Invité (10 Mai 2009)

Si le Firmware est à jour, y'a plus qu'a attendre ta barrette pour savoir


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> @ Pascal 77 : On peut installer Tiger facilement, il n'y a pas besoin de grand "bricolage" il faut simplement retirée le DD, le brancher dans un Mac compatible, faire l'installation et le remettre dans l'iMac.[/B]



:mouais: Tu as déjà démonté, puis remonté le disque dur d'un iMac G3 "slot loading" ? 

Pour Tiger, non, il n'est pas plus rapide que Panther, les applications démarrent plus vite, c'est vrai, mais ensuite, elles tournent moins vite, car il n'est pas plus optimisé que la 10.3, mais par contre, il est plus lourdement chargé (tâches de fond plus nombreuses et plus lourdes que Panther). Pour des configs modestes, la 10.3.9 reste la meilleure option, et pas besoin de Firefox, ce qui ne passe pas avec Safari (rare) passe avec Camino, largement aussi réactif que Safari, et bien plus que Firefox.



Invité a dit:


> Si le Firmware est à jour, y'a plus qu'a attendre ta barrette pour savoir&#8230;



Ça, c'est évident, Tiger, c'est 256 Mo mini, et Panther et plus ancien, 128 Mo, en dessous, le Mac refuse de démarrer. Déjà, 64 Mo pour la 9.2.2, c'est limite, alors &#8230;


----------



## Invité (10 Mai 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est évident, Tiger, c'est 256 Mo mini, et Panther et plus ancien, 128 Mo, en dessous, le Mac refuse de démarrer. Déjà, 64 Mo pour la 9.2.2, c'est limite, alors



C'est encore mieux en le disant  

Pour le changement de disque dur, c'est pas la mort du petit cheval non plus.
Ce n'est pas comme l'iMac à tiroir, c'est vrai. Et lors du démontage de la coque j'ai pété (une seule fois, sur dix ou quinze démontage) un ergot avant.
Mais quand on le fait pour la première fois, en flippant généralement, on ne casse rien et il ne faut pas un matos particulier non plus.


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

@ Pascal 77 : 





> :mouais: Tu as déjà démonté, puis remonté le disque dur d'un iMac G3 "slot loading" ?


Bah oui  Plusieurs même, rien de plus facile, ma coque n'est toujours pas abimé. Tu sais j'ai démonter 3-4 fois mon iBook G4, plus rien ne me fait pas peur, je ne compte plus le nombre d'iMac G5 (isight) non plus alors ...

Si tu veut j'ai fait quelque bench avec 10.3.9 et 10.4.11 sur mon iMac G3 400 avec 256 de ram et un vieux DD de 13 Go, il est légèrement plus lent à l'éxécution de l'appli mais le système en lui même est bien plus rapide, et Tiger est encore officielement supporté, alors que Panther tombe dans l'oublie ...

Camino, tu parle de la version 1.6 ? Inutilisable sur mon iMac G3 ... Après tu utilise sûrement une autre version


----------



## onlyforme (10 Mai 2009)

> :mouais: Tu as déjà démonté, puis remonté le disque dur d'un iMac G3 "slot loading" ?


Oui pour le démontage du disque pas de bléme, j'ai trouvé un bon tuto et cela c'est passé parfaitement. Mon iwork 09 peut fonctionner, ou trop gourmand pour cette petite machine ?



> Si tu veut j'ai fait quelque bench avec 10.3.9 et 10.4.11 sur mon iMac G3 400 avec 256 de ram et un vieux DD de 13 Go, il est légèrement plus lent à l'éxécution de l'appli mais le système en lui même est bien plus rapide, et Tiger est encore officielement supporté, alors que Panther tombe dans l'oublie ...


En revanche votre conseil Tiger ou Panther, la base sera iMac 350Mhz avec 512Mo et un DD de 80 Go.


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Mai 2009)

Oui, la base c'est cela, que ce sois Panther ou Tiger, avec 512 de ram et 80 Gb ça tournera très bien, sinon le DD c'est un 7200 Tours ?


----------



## Invité (10 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> En revanche votre conseil Tiger ou Panther, la base sera iMac 350Mhz avec 512Mo et un DD de 80 Go.



J'ai pas essayé de passer mon 350 en Tiger. 
J'avais la flemme d'essayer ça avec un graveur Dvd en Usb1. En plus, je crois, il faut passer par une solution tierce.
En revanche Tiger tourne très bien sur le 400DV et le 600Snow (tous deux pourvu du FW400) avec 768Mo de Ram.


----------



## onlyforme (10 Mai 2009)

> Oui, la base c'est cela, que ce sois Panther ou Tiger, avec 512 de ram et 80 Gb ça tournera très bien, sinon le DD c'est un 7200 Tours ?


oui un barracuda ata à 7200T/m et 2Mo de cache.
Demain, je vais acheter la mémoire, si j'en trouve dans la Fnac de ma petite ville de province à un prix raisonnable. Et je fais le test le soir.
Je vous tiens au courant.
Et merci à tous de votre aide.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mai 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> @ Pascal 77 : Bah oui  Plusieurs même, rien de plus facile, ma coque n'est toujours pas abimé. Tu sais j'ai démonter 3-4 fois mon iBook G4



En ce qui me concerne, le démontage de mon iBook G4 (12") ou du PowerBook G4 de mon fils (12" aussi) me posent moins de problème que celui de l'ex iMac G3 de ma fille, c'est beaucoup plus facile !



-oldmac- a dit:


> Si tu veut j'ai fait quelque bench avec 10.3.9 et 10.4.11 sur mon iMac G3 400 avec 256 de ram et un vieux DD de 13 Go, il est légèrement plus lent à l'éxécution de l'appli mais le système en lui même est bien plus rapide, et Tiger est encore officielement supporté, alors que Panther tombe dans l'oublie ...



En ce qui me concerne, je réalise moi même mes bench tests, j'écris un programme (conjecture tchèque, calcul de &#8719; par suite à convergence lente, ou des trucs de ce genre) incluant un timer, et je l'exécute. A ce jour, tous ceux que j'ai réalisés se sont révélés plus véloces sous Panther que sous Tiger (sur la même machine évidemment). Plus la machine est puissante, et plus la différence est faible, mais sur de petites configs (G3/266 ou 300, par exemple), elle peut atteindre des sommets.

Pour le support, aucune importance, relis plus haut à quoi sert son iMac, ça n'est pas une machine de production, d'ailleurs, il n'y a pas que Panther, qui ne soit plus supporté, les G3 non plus, et Tiger, les jours de son support sont comptés, une affaire de quelques semaines, à tout casser, dès la sortie de Snow Leopard, il ira rejoindre Panther au placard 



-oldmac- a dit:


> Camino, tu parle de la version 1.6 ? Inutilisable sur mon iMac G3 ... Après tu utilise sûrement une autre version



J'utilise la 1.5.4, qui fonctionnait aussi sur l'iMac G3 de ma fille sous Tiger (c'était un 600 Mhz) et qui fonctionne aussi sur son Palourde sous Panther.


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Mai 2009)

OK, Pascal merci pour l'info, bon bah pour camino je vais essayer ça m'intéresse beaucoup. En ce qui concerne les test j'utilise geekbench, iTunes (copie), et les temps de démarrage et d'arrêt (important pour moi) ...  Si tu as d'autre idée de test, car j'ai Panther et Piger en dual-boot sur mon Powermac G4 350 Mhz, je serais ravi de faire des test.d (ça passe le temps)

Sinon l'iMac G3, y'a que une dizaine de vis, on tire le dessous et c'est tout, alors que l'iBook G4 14" y'a au moins 40 vis j'ai du me faire un plan, j'ai mis une heure la première fois pour tout démonter et remonter ! (changer le disque dur)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2009)

-oldmac- a dit:


> OK, Pascal merci pour l'info, bon bah pour camino je vais essayer ça m'intéresse beaucoup. En ce qui concerne les test j'utilise geekbench, iTunes (copie), et les temps de démarrage et d'arrêt (important pour moi) ...  Si tu as d'autre idée de test, car j'ai Panther et Piger en dual-boot sur mon Powermac G4 350 Mhz, je serais ravi de faire des test.d (ça passe le temps)



Ben, ce sont des trucs que j'ai programmé moi même, Macro VBA sous Excel, appli Omnis. J'avais envisagé d'en réaliser en AppleScript, mais là, faudrait que je m'y remette, sous OS 9 et plus anciens, je me débrouillais, mais sous X j'ai pas vraiment mis le nez dedans.

Sinon l'iMac G3, y'a que une dizaine de vis, on tire le dessous et c'est tout, alors que l'iBook G4 14" y'a au moins 40 vis j'ai du me faire un plan, j'ai mis une heure la première fois pour tout démonter et remonter ! (changer le disque dur)[/QUOTE]

Le problème de l'iMac, ce ne sont pas les vis, c'est de déclipser la coque sans tout casser, je mets moins longtemps à démonter l'iBook que l'iMac G3, l'iBook, une fois les vis ôtées, ça s'ouvre sans problème, l'iMac, faut bien encore une demi-heure, voire plus, à batailler avec la coque une fois les vis ôtées (et quel que soit le Mac, j'use systématiquement des docs SAV pour le démontage, aucune improvisation  Sauf pour la coque de l'iMac, où la notice Apple n'est d'aucun secours) !


----------



## onlyforme (11 Mai 2009)

J'ai réussi à trouver 2 barrettes de 128mo (le vendeur me les a prêtées pour test), chez un petit revendeur dans ma petite ville. En revanche la bad news est sous OS .2 tout va bien, il détecte bien les 256 mo. Mas quand je veux installer la 10.3 (idem pour la 10.3), cela part très vite sur un kernel panic, avec plein de commentaires unix je suppose. du type 'unable to find driver for this platform powermac2.2
Cela peut il venir des barettes de mémoires qui sont d'origine indeterminée
Merci d'avance


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Mai 2009)

Oui, la ram peut être en cause (sûrement même). Teste t'a ram avec l'Apple Hardware Test qui se trouve sur le CD d'origine (je sais plus si tu les à ou pas).

Sinon la mise ) jour du firmwire effectué ?

Les CD de Panther, ils viennent d'ou car "unable to found driver for this platform" vient du fait que l'installe ne reconnaît pas ton iMac, c'est pour ça que je pose la question si les CD sont bien Universels (version noir).


----------



## onlyforme (12 Mai 2009)

Je n'ai plus le CD d'origine de l'OS 9 pour le test mais j'ai téléchargé sur le site http://www.info.apple.com/support/aht.html, et le résultat est RAS
Oui la mise à jour du FW est faite en 4.1.9f1

Précision inutile, je supprime pour alléger le topic. Le modo

En revanche si j'ai le DD en OS9 et le CD en 10.4, le CD boot. Mais si je change de DD et j'en mets un de 80 go non formater, le menu du choix de booit (touche alt) reste vierge.
Comment installer le systeme sur un nouveau disque


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> En revanche si j'ai le DD en OS9 et le CD en 10.4, le CD boot. Mais si je change de DD et j'en mets un de 80 go non formater, le menu du choix de booit (touche alt) reste vierge.
> Comment installer le systeme sur un nouveau disque



Lorsque tu lance l'installation, juste après avoir choisi le français (ou le tchétchéno-moldave des collines du sud, au choix) comme langue principale, mais avant de cliquer sur "suivant", tu cherches dans les menus déroulants en haut celui qui contient l'option "lancer utilitaire de disque" (emplacement variable selon les versions de Mac OS X), et tu le lances, et là tu peux formater le disque.


----------



## onlyforme (12 Mai 2009)

> Lorsque tu lance l'installation, juste après avoir choisi le français (ou le tchétchéno-moldave des collines du sud, au choix) comme langue principale, mais avant de cliquer sur "suivant", tu cherches dans les menus déroulants en haut celui qui contient l'option "lancer utilitaire de disque" (emplacement variable selon les versions de Mac OS X), et tu le lances, et là tu peux formater le disque.


Je n'arrive pas jusqu'a ce stade. Si je mets mon disque OSX 9 il me detecte bien le CD d'installation, je peux aller dans l'utilitaire pour formaterr et partitionner le nouveau disque sur le port USB. En revanche quand je mets le nouveau disque dans le imac, il ne me trouve ni le disque ni le CD.... Et je ne te cache pas que je n'ai pas envie d'installer sur le DD de 7 Mo la 10.4.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas jusqu'a ce stade. Si je mets mon disque OSX 9 il me detecte bien le CD d'installation, je peux aller dans l'utilitaire pour formaterr et partitionner le nouveau disque sur le port USB. En revanche quand je mets le nouveau disque dans le imac, il ne me trouve ni le disque ni le CD.... Et je ne te cache pas que je n'ai pas envie d'installer sur le DD de 7 Mo la 10.4.



Ah voilà l'explication : faut monter le nouveau disque en interne, Mac OS X ne détecte les disques USB que sur des Mac Intel, pas sur des PowerPC !


----------



## onlyforme (12 Mai 2009)

> Ah voilà l'explication : faut monter le nouveau disque en interne, Mac OS X ne détecte les disques USB que sur des Mac Intel, pas sur des PowerPC !


Je me suis mal fait comprendre j'ai essayé par l'usb car quand je mets le disque vierge (formater via l'USB par mac os 10.4), quand je démarre le imac il ne trouve pas le disque et le CD. Donc je suis dans un écran de choix de démarrage vierge...

Je peux installer un 10.4 powerpc pour mon imac à partir de mon macbook unibody qui est intel sous 10.5


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> Je me suis mal fait comprendre j'ai essayé par l'usb car quand je mets le disque vierge (formater via l'USB par mac os 10.4), quand je démarre le imac il ne trouve pas le disque et le CD. Donc je suis dans un écran de choix de démarrage vierge...
> 
> Je peux installer un 10.4 powerpc pour mon imac à partir de mon macbook unibody qui est intel sous 10.5



Là, ça me parait risqué, tu risque de te retrouver avec un système ne fonctionnant pas sur PPC.

Et si tu mets le CD, que tu démarres sur OS 9, et que tu lances l'installation depuis Mac OS 9, il fait quoi ?


----------



## onlyforme (12 Mai 2009)

Si je lance, il demande très rapidement (1 à 2 secondes), un redémarrage de la machine. Je le fais en appuyant sur le bouton (programmeur), j'entends le bip bizarre mais rien ne se passe après.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> Je le fais en appuyant sur le bouton (programmeur)



 En voilà, une idée    Lorsqu'il te demande de redémarrer, il y a un bouton "redémarrer" à l'écran, faut cliquer dessus, c'est tout !


----------



## onlyforme (12 Mai 2009)

c'est ce que je fait, mais la cela part en panade il reboot et puis plus rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Mai 2009)

Alors, le problème est autre. Ton lecteur optique, c'est celui d'origine ?


----------



## onlyforme (12 Mai 2009)

oui le lecteur d'origine, ce que je ne comprends pas c'est si je mets le DD avecl'OS 9 dans l'imac il voit le lecteur de CD, si je mets un DD vierge d'OS et formaté et partionné en <32Mo (je sais c'est pas Microsoft...) il ne voit rien dans le lecteur de CD


----------



## claude72 (12 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> si je mets un DD vierge d'OS et formaté et partionné en <32Mo (je sais c'est pas Microsoft...) il ne voit rien dans le lecteur de CD


Ton problème ressemble à un conflit maître/esclave entre les 2 périphériques (le CD et le DD) qui seraient tous les deux en maître ou tous les deux en esclave...

... es-tu bien sûr que la configuration de maître/esclave de ton disque-dur est correcte par rapport au lecteur CD ? as-tu bien vérifié si ton nouveau DD est bien dans la même config que l'ancien ?

(normalement le lecteur CD est en esclave, donc le DD doit être configuré en maître... mais attention, vérifie bien ! car j'ai déjà eu une fois le gag d'un lecteur CD qui était en maître, et donc le DD d'origine était configuré en esclave !!! dans ce cas, il vaut mieux remettre le cd en esclave...)


----------



## onlyforme (13 Mai 2009)

> Ton problème ressemble à un conflit maître/esclave entre les 2 périphériques (le CD et le DD) qui seraient tous les deux en maître ou tous les deux en esclave...


Alors là, je dis mais pourquoi je n'y ai pas pensé plutôt. J'avais mis le disque en maître et il fallait choisir "select by cable".
J'ai donc réussi à installer la 10.4, elles sont vraiment bien nos petites machines.
Questions sur les logiciels à installer pour ma fille : si je mets iwork 09 ou office 2008, il me faut combien de mémoire. 512 Mo c'est suffisant ?
Merci à tous de votre aide


----------



## -oldmac- (13 Mai 2009)

je serais toi je m'en tiendrais à office 2004 et iwork 06 car c'est pas le mémoire qui va gêné pour office 2008 mais le processeur


----------



## claude72 (15 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> ... et il fallait choisir "select by cable".


Euhhh... pas sur un iMac !!!

Donc tu dois avoir le même gag que j'avais eu et ton lecteur CD est en maître, donc :

- soit il faut mettre ton DD en esclave,

- soit il faut remettre le lecteur CD en esclave, comme il devrait être, et le DD en maître.


----------



## onlyforme (16 Mai 2009)

Tout fonctionne parfaitement, en 10.4.11 en revanche il faut que je change les 2 barettes de 128mo pour de la 512Mo. 512Mo sont suffisant ou il me faut 1024Mo ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> Tout fonctionne parfaitement, en 10.4.11 en revanche il faut que je change les 2 barettes de 128mo pour de la 512Mo. 512Mo sont suffisant ou il me faut 1024Mo ?



Tiger avec 512 Mo sur l'iMac G4/700 de ma fille, c'est "limite limite", alors sur un G3/350 &#8230; 

Pour info, sur mon Pismo (G3/500 aussi sous Tiger), le passage de 768 Mo à 1 Go s'est bien senti, alors &#8230;


----------



## onlyforme (16 Mai 2009)

http://www.grosbill.com/4-selection_grosbill_dimm_512_mo_pc133-1369-numerique-memoire_flash
Je vais chez eux pour acheter autre chose, je compte prendre 1Mo de cette mémoire, personne ne voit de contre indication ?


----------



## Invité (16 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> http://www.grosbill.com/4-selection_grosbill_dimm_512_mo_pc133-1369-numerique-memoire_flash
> Je vais chez eux pour acheter autre chose, je compte prendre 1Mo de cette mémoire, personne ne voit de contre indication ?



Y'a pas assez d'infos pour qu'on puisse te répondre.
Tu vois avec eux pour qu'il te la reprenne si ça ne fonctionne pas. C'est toujours utile d'avoir un beta-testeur


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Mai 2009)

Oui +1 avec Invité, on ne pet pas être sur car il y'a pas assez d'info (ECC ...)


----------



## onlyforme (17 Mai 2009)

Bon la noname ne fonctionne pas, ils vont me la changer, j'ai vu qu'ils viennent de recevoir de la Samsung (hier elles n'étaient pas en stock)http://www.grosbill.com/4-chips_samsung_sur_marque_dimm_512_mo_pc133-4721-numerique-memoire_flash. J'ai plus de chance ?
Je voudrais éviter d'aller chez MacWay...


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2009)

onlyforme a dit:


> Bon la noname ne fonctionne pas, ils vont me la changer, j'ai vu qu'ils viennent de recevoir de la Samsung (hier elles n'étaient pas en stock)http://www.grosbill.com/4-chips_samsung_sur_marque_dimm_512_mo_pc133-4721-numerique-memoire_flash. J'ai plus de chance ?
> Je voudrais éviter d'aller chez MacWay...



Ça n'est pas une question de marque (ou d'absence de marque) mais de type de SDRam : pour faire simple, il y en a deux sortes : la "parity", et la "no parity". Sur mac, seule la "no parity" fonctionne !

Sinon, Macway ou ICLG, pour la Ram, tu es certain d'avoir la bonne !


----------



## onlyforme (14 Juin 2009)

Merci de votre aide


----------

